# PVL - Powerhouse Ventures



## System (15 August 2016)

Powerhouse was established to identify and invest in scientific and technical innovation developed at universities and government-owned research institutes. Powerhouse forms (or assists to form), supports and invests in companies that are seeking to commercialise technologies in one of four sectors: environmental and agritech; engineering and cleantech; healthcare and medical devices; and information and communication technologies.

It is anticipated that PVL will list on the ASX during September 2016.

http://www.powerhouse-ventures.co.nz


----------

